

Google Apps users are 2nd rate citizens. WTF? - intlect

Let me say this very succinctly: Google really dislikes Google Apps users.<p>Google promised us Google Apps users we'd be able to buy extra storage for Gmail after the transition to some new infrastructure.
Reversed course and said the storage could only be used for Picasa and Docs.<p>Google said more services would be available after the transition.
Yes, more services are available, but I still can't have a youtube account liked to a Google Apps account if Youtube is not available in my country - and it's only available in like 20 countries.<p>Then Google promised +1 and Profiles, and therefore Google+ to Google Apps. It's been 6 months and I still don't have a Profile.<p>I mean, really, WTF?<p>I have to move email from my sorted 25GB Gmail Google Apps account to offline storage (i.e. my local folders in Postbox) so I can make room for incoming mail. WTF do I use Gmail for then?<p>Google Apps used to have forwarding email addresses. Google decided they were too expensive to keep up and that those forwarding email addresses had to become Google Groups or you had to move your domain outside Google Apps.<p>My problem is that I can pay $20 for 80 GB of storage on regular Gmail. I fracking want to pay more than that for Google Apps space.<p>Thing is... I feel betrayed. Google kept promising to provide additional services, in this case storage - in exchange for cold hard cash so please don't get all holy on me - and has kept users lingering on and then has failed to deliver or even completely reversed course.<p>Seriously now... What the frack? Is it just because paying Google Apps Premiere users also turn off ads?
======
rbanffy
I'd put my money on some technical debt they need to address before then can
move on. Google maintains a huge portfolio of immensely complex products (at
the scale they operate, anything is immensely complex) and I am not surprised
they hit some problems every once and then.

~~~
intlect
I'd definitely say you're right if two years and at least one course reversal
hadn't gone by.

------
sp332
They haven't even finished writing Google+ for "normal" users yet, there's no
way they could offer support for it.

------
clintm
I can't help but agree, especially with regard to g+.

------
yanw
Bradley Horowitz talks about Apps users in depth here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5sRC67s9fg#t=23m20s>

Basically they want to make sure they get it right before deploying to paying
users.

~~~
intlect
Says nothing about canceling extra storage for Gmail for Google Apps.

------
macat
+1

